# Chicken with tomato, basil, and roasted corn relish (TNT) but I have a question



## pdswife (Jul 20, 2005)

From  August 2005 Bon Appetit 

Relish
3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, divided
1 1/2 cups fresh corn kernels
1/4 cup green onions
3 tablespoons finely sliced fresh basil

Chicken
4 large skinless, boneless chicken breasts halves, tenderloins removed
AP flour
1 1/2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil

For the Relish
Preheat oven to 375
brush rimmed baking sheet with 1 teaspoon olive oil
Toss corn and 2 teaspoons oil on prepared sheet.
Roast until corn just starts to turn brown, stirring occasionally, about 18 minutes.  
Transfer to bowl. 
Mix in tomatoes, green onions and 2 tablespoons oil.  
Season with salt and pepper.

For Chicken
Using mallet or heavy-bottemed saucepan, pound chicken between sheets of plastic wrap to about 1/2 inch thick.
Pat chicken dry.  Sprinkle with salt and pepper, then dust with flour to coat.  
Melt butter with oil in heavy large skillet
over medium heat. Add chicke to pan and saute until cooked through, about 5 minutes per side. Transfer to plates and top with relish.

NOW... being me I didn't follow the recipe.
I didn't have any green onions but, I did have
some Walla Walla sweets so I diced them up and roasted them along with the corn. ( YUMMY!!) I also didn't use enough basil ( mistake! The basil was very good). Next time I might roast the tomatoes along with the onions and corn.

With the chicken... ( I soaked it all day in water, salt,pepper and juice from 1/2 lemon)
I sprinked each side of the breast with salt and pepper
and also seasoned the flour with salt, pepper, parsley and garlic powder. Just before it was done cooking, I sprinkled it with a little onion powder and a few drops of lemon juice. ( Paul doesn't like chicken breasts, BUT even he had to agree that this was one of the best dishes I've made in a very long time.)

I served the relish on the side not on the top of the chicken. ( It was cold and the chicken was hot, I don't like hot and cold in the same bite.) 

HERE's the question....
Paul wants me to make this again soon.  
And he'd like it if I made a sauce to put on top of the chicken.  HELP!  I know nothing about sauces.  What would you use??

Thanks, Trish


----------



## amber (Jul 20, 2005)

That sounds really good Trish.  I think I would add some sweet red peppers to the relish too ( I use that relish over crab cakes).  

As for a sauce, I took a look in the sauce forum and thought the "golden ember sauce" by Raine sounds good over this chicken dish.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 20, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> That sounds really good Trish. I think I would add some sweet red peppers to the relish too ( I use that relish over crab cakes).
> 
> As for a sauce, I took a look in the sauce forum and thought the "golden ember sauce" by Raine sounds good over this chicken dish.




Thanks, I'll go look it up.  And the red pepper sounds great!


----------



## Alix (Jul 20, 2005)

I think I would go with a simple lemon sauce or maybe a white wine reduction? Either would complement the flavours nicely.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 20, 2005)

I can only see a very light sauce going with this - somewhere along the lines of Alix's suggestion.  You don't want anything competing with the relish.  Reduce about a cup of wine down to half or more and then add some pats of butter, a squeeze of lime or lemon (maybe even orange), salt and pepper of course, and maybe even a few spring onion tops leftover from the spring onions used in the relish.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 20, 2005)

Im with KE and Alix with the white wine reduction sauce.  

You might want to deglaze the pan and make it a pan sauce.  And (or) add a bit of chix broth to the reducing wine.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 20, 2005)

Yep, I would definately deglaze the pan from cooking the chicken with the wine and reduce from there - lots more flavor (I always assume this how people do it )!!!!  A chicken stock addition wouldn't be a bad idea either.  But definately do the deglazing method.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I can only see a very light sauce going with this - somewhere along the lines of Alix's suggestion. You don't want anything competing with the relish. Reduce about a cup of wine down to half or more and then add some pats of butter, a squeeze of lime or lemon (maybe even orange), salt and pepper of course, and maybe even a few spring onion tops leftover from the spring onions used in the relish.




Kitchenelf, I made this again Tuesday night and used your idea for the sauce.  WONDERFUL!  Thank you!!!


----------



## mugsy27 (Jul 28, 2005)

im gonna try the whole thing (with sauce) this weekend..thank you all for the ideas!!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2005)

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> im gonna try the whole thing (with sauce) this weekend..thank you all for the ideas!!



Mugsy, I hope you like it as much as we do!
I'm using the leftover chicken for a chicken salad tonight.
Yummers!


----------



## mugsy27 (Jul 28, 2005)

dumb question regarding the corn.  i assume u boght cobs of corn and used a knife to get the kernels off?  if so, about how many cobs did u need for 1 1/2 cups?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 28, 2005)

mugsy - strickly a guess but I'd say no more than 2 -3 years at the very most - and yes, the corn is fresh and cut off the cob.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep.  I cut it off two ears of corn.
You can use more if you want to though.. just add a little extra oil, salt, pepper and basil.

( I also added a little butter right after taking the corn out of the 
oven)


----------

